# Ich werde mich verabschieden



## Hamrok (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mich hier mal von buffed.de verabschieden. Aus zweierlei Gründen. Einmal habe ich durch Familie nicht so sehr die Zeit wie erhofft, um weiterhin Daten einzupflegen. Und der zweite, mein Hauptgrund ... die wenige Zeit, die ich habe, möchte denen widmen, die diese Thematik ernst nehmen und auch tatsächlich dahinter stehen. Leider habe ich bei Buffed nicht mehr dieses Gefühl.

Wenn man nur 10% von dem WoW Ehrgeiz in die HdRO Sektion stecken würde, wäre es auch für HdRO einfach nur buffed. Doch der Letzte Cast hat es mir persönlich deutlich vor Augen geführt. Buch 12 hat z.B. keinerlei Beachtung gefunden. Darüber war ich schon arg enttäuscht und hat mir wiedereinmal den Stellenwert von HdRO vor Augen geführt. 

Allein wegen WoW werde ich buffed weiterhin treu bleiben und dort leisten sie echt phantastische Arbeiten. Aber was HdRO betrifft werde ich mich nun mehr an Fan Projekte halten, welche Zeit, Energie und vor allem Enthusiasmus investieren. Dies ist kein Vorwurf meinerseits! Ich kann gut verstehen das man mit den Resourcen die man hat, die Hauptarbeit zuerst erledigen muss ... und dies ist nunmal WoW. Für HdRO wird da leider keine Zeit bleiben. Und dieser Zeitmangel drückt sich dadurch aus, das man schnell falsche Infos zum Spiel selbst rübergibt, das neue Daten kaum nachgepflegt werden und und und. Man kann sich halt nicht zerreißen. Das verstehe ich. 

Ich wünsch Euch weiterhin viel Spaß und hoffe für die Zukunft, das buffed sich wirklich mal um MMORPGs kümmert und nicht nur "die" Seite für WoW Fans ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo Hamrok,

schade dass du uns verlässt und vielen Dank für deine Mitarbeit und Unterstützung. Wie du schon gnz richtig schreibst, fehlt es einfach an Zeit&Personal. Wir können uns deshalb leider nur sporadisch um die HdRO- Sektion bemühen (die neuen Karten-Funktionen finde ich zum Beispiel nach wie vor ganz gut). 
Ich hoffe, dass sich das in Zukunft bessern wird und wir weiterhin tatkräftige Unterstützer finden. 
Eigentlich stehen wir was Quest- und Kartenmaterial angeht ganz gut da, im Vergleich, ich Queste grade probehalber einen Twink hoch und habe oftmals hilfe in der DB gefunden, eigentlich jedesmal, wenn ich was brauchte. 

Wie gesagt, Hamrok, vielen Dank und alles Gute ! 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

